# bully sticks



## ECudmore (Jun 5, 2007)

I have been giving Racquet only the edible Nylabones. Are these sticks safe for 5 month old puppies.? He is still teething and needs to be chewing.
Racquet is always hungry because he is such a big boy (11 pounds) and so active.
This forum is so helpful and gives me great help since he is my first puppy .
Thank you all for your thoughts .
Racquet's Mom Elayne
P.S. still trying to post his phoito. He is a cutie..He looks like a teddy bear.
and could be related to Sally.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Not sure how close they are related to the green ones that I heard a lot of dogs were injured from?

I really try not to give the fake stuff like that. Isabelle does like dentabones though so once in a while I will let her have one. Dora loves any kind of bone but goes crazy for the real ones from the butcher. Those are given on bath day cause lets just say her face doesn't smell pretty afterwards!

They both like the flossies too. It is cute how one of them always has the superior one and it is a battle to trick the other dog into getting it. Dora has favorite toys and Belle knows exactly what toy to pick up and shake to get Belle to leave her flossie for a second!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I used the edible nylabones when Brady was little, but I always worried he would break off a big chunk. I only use bully sticks and cow hooves now. He loves both. He is funny though, he only likes new ones. I collect all the old ones and take him to his breeders when we visit so they can be used.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

How funny - Brady is very picky about his chewies!! Mine will eat anything!! I guess thats cause they dont normally get any treats.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

What are bully sticks? Are the flossies the cotton rope with something attached like a rubber bone? I saw several reference, but did not know what they were talking about. Smarty does get the raw hide bones and dental bones. She goes after them with gusto at first then will not touch them for days. She is also teething and I want to keep her thoughts on bones not my furniture.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Karen, never thought about Smarty only wanting new ones. How spoiled is that?


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I hate to think about what they are or I may never touch them, but he is a link with a defination. Only read it if you really want to know. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bully_stick. Here is a link with pictures http://www.bestbullysticks.com/home/bbs/smartlist_21/bully_sticks.html.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

OK, how stupid am I???? I looked - yukuke: Think I might stick to something else for the pups!!
Laurie


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Yes, read at your own risk!! And i hope you didnt just have breakfast!uke:


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

What i want to know is how can a bully stick be 2-3 feet long?? Think about that.......


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Those must be SOME bulls!!!!!:jaw:


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I told you all not to look. I should have known you would. My breeder had told me what they were, but I got over it quickly. He loves them and he doesn't know the difference. It is good that they use all parts of the bull, right? They actually sell like 36" inch ones. My husband and I just stand there looking at it and laugh. Can you imagine?


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

:hurt: :hurt: :hurt: :hurt: Somethings it is best not to know. OK what about flossies, is that cow tits?


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Somebody should be monitoring this thread ound: 
Has anyone tried Texas Tooth Picks?


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

My dogs LOVE bully sticks. I just dont think about it when i buy them. I just dont want any kisses after they eat them!  

My breeder told me they like cow hooves and that they have a strange odor. Now when i saw them in the store i smelled them & i was like 'great, no odor'!! Whoa!! When wet It smells just like POOP!
Its the nastiest smelling thing. It made meuke: . I threw them out.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Yuck! beef tails, sounds yummy Michele!!

How about Merricks Lamb Fillets-which means-Lungs!! 

Is it luchtime yet!!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Not so sure about flossies. My guess is that you would all appreciate if I didn't look up the defination for them:biggrin1:


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Its just a bully stick but in a different shape.

http://www.merrickpetcare.com/store/treats_detail.php?c=21&s=15054


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Oh, you guys!....I hadn't eaten my breakfast yet and now will wait until lunch and hopefully not thinking about flossies and bully sticks ....Yuck! uke: uke: Yes, I had to look too! Kohana has Zuke's Z Ridge Fresh Breath with Carrot bones and loves them! I think we'll stick with these.

Libby & Kohana


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

There's a few other threads on this, but they're ok. I've been giving capote them since he was about 8 weeks. He loves them. I didn't want to at first but I got one just to see if he'd like it..now I buy them all the time much to my chagrin..


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Pigs ears are just as bad, when they are chewed on, they stink & get all slimy - my guys LOVE them but they dont get them often, and only outside as they leave a residue on the furniture & carpet. This thread is just too funny - ound: 
Laurie


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Bully bones are supposed to be made from the bull p-nis . Flossies are made from beef tendon .
I used to give Asta bully bones to chew as they did not have flossies then .
Cosmo started out on pig ears as a smaller puppy but now I give him flossies and bully sticks . Both dogs prefer the flossies now .
WE have a new pet store which offers many more healthy choices - it is just getting the dogs to tolerate them . Cosmo is a big guy but he is very sensitive to so many things .. 
I tried a nylabone with all my dogs including my shorthair . None of the dogs liked them and I did not think it was a good choice as it seemed to be made of plastic not bone ..
I ended up giving my pointer real soup bones from the butcher .. I thought it was healthier than a synthetic .. 
Every dog is different .
I give liver treats made by a local lady - which are totally healthy if anyone is interested I will give you her name and phone number . I spoke to her in person to thank her for her loving care of our pets and she is a wonderful person .
She started to make them for her dog who is a cancer survivor . It is all natural made by hand and she makes them in her own kitchen .. She just recently hired helpers in the past she did it all on her own .. amazing !!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Valentino LOVES bully sticks! My hubs & I stood in Petco one night and LOBO looking @ those 36 " bully sticks....the mental picture from that was hilarious!! I agree it's yuky but as long as they are healthy & the dogs love them I guess I can handle it....they do emit an odor though! Pee-u!


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

When i went on Merricks website they stated under ingredients for both flossies & bully sticks as 'tendons' so thats where i got that from. They smell the same....ick!!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

I give Maddie Red Barn bully sticks. You can find them at some Petcos or get them online. Red Barn says they are made from "beef muscle". I also get the flossies made from beef tendon. I just get a little "ick" feeling about the ones made from you know what.uke: However, the dogs seem to love them, and at least all the bull parts aren't wasted. :becky:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Oh Gross!

I haven't ventured past Flossies. I bought a pig ear once, but she only was interested in it for about 30 min. and that was it.

The industry will feed dogs anything???!! Good gawd.

Kara


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Must be whichever web site you read as to what bully sticks and flossies are made of. One site described as the same except flossies are twisted to give the gums and teeth more stimulation. Smarty got her first one today. RedBarn at Petsmart label says it is a "beef by-product" I like that description better. She seems to like it. She is in front of the AC vent chewing away. (on her rug with that thing of course). 100 degrees here today.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:suspicious: I think Oliver must be secretly reading this thread. 
He usually can't resist them. My sister gave him a bully stick today and he is completely ignoring it.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

LOL!

I don't know if I would've bought the flossies had I known what they really were! Darn shame too, I have a whole box of them. She chews them for 30 min. or so and then she ignores them!

Kara


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Gucci sounds like Brady. Only new items will do:eyebrows:. Can we say spoiled!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I agree, SPOILED. this was Smarty's first trip to Petsmart. She loved the "Heave A Beaver". a small type of frisbee. Got home and would have nothing to do with it.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

When I take a toy out of a bag or box for Brady, he will play with it for a few minutes, then runs back to me and looks up like "okay, what else?" Of course, I never come home with only one thing for him. He knows me too well.


----------

